# Moray Eel trouble



## lts11179 (Jan 17, 2012)

Hi I just got a Chain link moray eel for my salt water tank. I had him ordered at my LFS and I picked him up the day he came in. I got back to my dorm room and acclimated him to my tank. Now though he has a twich in his head or something. Its like he snaps his head to one side really quick. My tank stats are PH 8.2 Ammonia 0ppm Nitrite 0ppm Nitrate 0ppm and a Specific gravity of 1.024.
If you need any more information let me know. This is my first moray so it might be normal but idk just would like some other opinions


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Hi, and welcome to fish forums! I'm not going to pretend to be an expert on morays, because I'm not. I want to say that the twitch is normal, as it very well may be, but all the same, it could be a sign of a larger underlying issue.

What size is the tank? All of the parameters sound perfect, so it has to either be a temperamental issue, or there's a sickness.

Helpful right? I'll let TOS help us out with this one.

That's an awesome species of eel by the way; do you have any pictures or video?


----------



## Cam (Nov 9, 2009)

Did you call the shop and let them know..and ask them questions?

That's where you are gonna have to end up going if he has unfixable issues. Maybe they can "refund" you with another. I have a friend I ordered a specialty catfish for, it arrived and the fish had skin issues, and was pretty banged up. I had them just order another in, and all was fine once the new "replacement" fish arrived healthy.

Best of luck, hope someone can help and things go well for you. Post a video or pictures.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Look closely for any skin aberrations on head.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Also look for lopsidedness, swelling, bumps, creatures.


----------



## lts11179 (Jan 17, 2012)

I cant take any because all I have is my phones camera and he manages to avoid a picture every time. He is in a 20 gallon saltwater tank (hes a baby now so he fits but im going to get a bigger tank soon for him) and the temperature is 80 degrees. I don't see any wounds on his body anywhere and most of the time he looks fine but every now and then he will just have a spasm attack for 1-3 seconds. Ive read the he might be resetting his second jaw but im not sure.


----------

